# Repositorio de trabajos finales de carrera de electrónica



## Amar0k (May 9, 2018)

Hola, en mi universidad hay un repositorio donde se suben lo trabajos finales de carrera de los alumnos que quieren compartirlos. Hay algunos que tal vez os interesen, os dejo el enlace por si los queréis leer. Hay temática de convertidores, fotovoltaica, microcontroladores y demás.
Repositorio trabajos electrónica


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2018)

Si bien me agrada tu gesto, existe el inconveniente de la proliferación de *"Vagos"*  que, sin ninguna clase de prejuicio podrían tomar alguno de los trabajos presentarlo como propio en otra universidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2018)

Te entiendo Fogo, pero la mayoria de las tesis son públicas por que son documentos de estudios pagados con fondos de los contribuyentes...al menos en Argentina y las universidades publicas.
Los docentes que proponen/aceptan las tesis deberian tener las neuronas entrenadas para rechazar las posibles copias de trabajos preexistentes pero aceptar aquellas que usan conocimientos ya disponibles para lograr solucionar problemas "parcialmente nuevos".
Los trabajos finales no son tesis de doctorado que deben aportar nuevos conocimientos, sino aplicaciones reales de los conocimientos que se imparten en el grado y que son comunes a la mayoria de las universidades.

Será justicia.


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2018)

Aquí en Córdoba en la UNC, se coteja las tesis entregadas con las existentes, hay varios que han echo ese chiste creyendo que no las controlan y han tenido graves problemas legales, mi hermana que era abogada supo atender varios casos, incluso de ex alumnos demandando a otros por plagio, y he visto casos que se hizo una copia, no se tomaron ningún trabajo como redacción propia agregar o cambiar, no una copia  directa hoja por hoja


----------



## chclau (May 10, 2018)

No se por qué se me hace que controlar el trabajo en sí es por demás de difícil, habiendo tesis disponibles incluso en otros idiomas, y habiendo también la posibilidad de comprar una tesis original hecha a medida, de estudiantes recibidos y-o profesionales.

Pero hay un control muy simple, y es pedir al alumno que explique dos o tres conceptos de la tesis. Eso filtra a casi cualquier copión, también a muchos de aquellos que la han comprado... (y hasta a más de un no copión, pero tesitor "pasivo", de esos que andaban de joda mientras sus compañeros de equipo hacían el trabajo).

Y si igual pasan el filtro de control de sus profesores... que harán cuando lleguen a entrevistas para un puesto de trabajo?

En definitiva, hay que difundir la información tanto como se pueda. Para beneficio de los muchos que la usan para bien. Aquellos pocos que la usen de manera indebida, tarde o temprano recibirán el golpe con la realidad.


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2018)

Es que no funciona así, hacer la tesis lleva todo un proseso hasta que se acepta, recién cuando se acepta, tenes que hacer lo que en términos académicos se denomina "Defender la tesis".
Por eso las tesis estan ordenadas debidamente, debe llevar nombre, una descripción breve y otras cosas que se te solicitan según sea la carrera de que se trate.
Yo personalmente he ayudado ha varios amigos ha recibirse de ingeniero, ayudándole presisamente en la tesis.
Se puede incluir información de otras tesis, debiendo citarse todo lo referente a las mismas.


----------



## chclau (May 10, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Es que no funciona así, hacer la tesis lleva todo un proseso hasta que se acepta, recién cuando se acepta, tenes que hacer lo que en términos académicos se denomina "Defender la tesis".
> Por eso las tesis estan ordenadas debidamente, debe llevar nombre, una descripción breve y otras cosas que se te solicitan según sea la carrera de que se trate.
> Yo personalmente he ayudado ha varios amigos ha recibirse de ingeniero, ayudándole presisamente en la tesis.
> Se puede incluir información de otras tesis, debiendo citarse todo lo referente a las mismas.


No se como dices que "no es asi" si apenas unas lineas mas arriba pusiste que "hay varios que han hecho el chiste de copiar".

En que quedamos?


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2018)

En que parte dije textualmente "no es asi"


----------



## chclau (May 10, 2018)

El asunto es muy simple. El mundo es enorme, y hay miles de profesores. Hay quien controla, y hay quien no. Hay quien pone el alma y le gusta impartir conocimientos, y hay profesores que dan catedra solo porque los obliga su puesto (en realidad les interesa la investigacion, y no dar clases, pero el puesto de profesor exige horas de catedra), y para ellos los alumnos son solamente una molestia. Hay vagos que ni vienen a los horarios de consulta, hay inutiles e incompetentes, pero tambien hay muchos buenos, hay algunos que hasta dan de su tiempo libre para un alumno. Yo personalmente he conocido de todos esos tipos, e hice mi tesis en Argentina, asi que algo se de lo que hablo. Y por lo que me cuentan, es igual en todas partes, porque la humanidad es igual en todas partes, con diferencias minimas.

Para aquellos profesores que toman su trabajo en serio, los copiones y falsificadores no tendran muchas posibilidades de exito. Pero donde hay profesores vagos, inutiles o desinteresados en que los alumnos aprendan... pues habra posibilidades de que les cuelen una tesis copiada.


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2018)

Yo dije que no funciona así, me refería al menos en la UNC donde yo estudie, claro en mis años no había tesis, y la carrera otorgaba doble título (Título Máximo), mi hernano que también se recibio con doble título es docente en la misma desde hace muchos años, y mi hermana se recibió de abogada y de escribana en la misma universidad
Te digo que no funciona así porque más allá de las eternas deficiencias, y personas no aptas, el material se entrega en forma digital solo cuando se aprueba se debe dejar una copia impresa, mientras que siempre queda una copia digital, por lo que ver si no es una copia no es tan difícil, detectar una copia, tampoco es tanta la gente que se recibe por año, aparte del tribunal que evalua tenes un profesor guía, primero se elige, tema título etc, desde ese momento se compara con la base y así durante todo el proseso.
Como te dije he ayudado a varios amigos a aprobar su tesis, a una estudiante hoy ingeniero en electrónica que le toco un tema sobre fuentes conmutadas, había cursado y aprobado todas las materias y se vio frenada en su tesis, sus padres con mucho esfuerzo la mantenían en la ciudad y estuvo a punto de dejar todo, me ofrecí ayudarle y  así logro su título, otro por ejemplo tenía problema sobre que versar su tesis, le propuse un tema su profesor tutor no le parecía ese tema pero al tribunal si, porque no había nada semejante presentado antes, le di todos os detalles e información para que arrancara y así lo hizo y también logro recibirse, tengo el alago de figurar en los agradecimientos de su respectivo trabajos y así otros.....
No es  una pavada hacer eso si te descubren olvídate de todo lo que estudiaste, la sanción es bastante severa


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2018)

Voy a comentar un caso ocurrido aquí en el Foro el año pasado, los nombres de los usuarios serán obviados , aunque *NO* lo merecen.

*Usuario "A":* ¿ Alguien me puede confirmar si esta tesis está correcta y explicarme con detalles los puntos 1, 5 y 7 ?
Serie de respuestas desde el Foro . . . .
*Usuario "B":* Esa tesis fue presentada por Juancito en la cátedra del Dr. Marulo y por tu actitud voy a presentar una denuncia ante la comisión de ética de la Universidad xxxxx
*Usuario "A":* Yo todavía no presenté nada así que no me cabe sanción alguna, ¿ Vos quién sos ?
*Usuario "B":* Yo soy BlaBlaBla adjunto de la cátedra de SanataSanata, si quieres evitar la denuncia podemos seguir hablando por privado.

No hace falta mucha imaginación para ver de que trataría _*la charla privada*_.


----------



## peperc (May 10, 2018)

vamos a ver:

1 -- el que se quiere copiar y tiene un poco de cabeza, pues busca tesis de otro pais y las traduce.
si tiene suerte que otro no la haya copiado ya 

2 --- si no tiene cabeza para siquiera eso y copia una de otro alumno de el mismo instituto, merece ser reprobado no por copion, sino por no tener neuronas para copiarse bien.

3 --- hablamos de una carrera, la carrera de uno mismo...... si no se da cuenta que es algo que funcionara absolutamente como un boomerang, ( o sea que le retornara su forma de ser en el futuro cercano) , pues....la verdad, no se que clase de profesional sera......... que futuro tendra....


----------



## Amar0k (May 10, 2018)

En mi universidad para controlar que nadie se copie se pasa el trabajo por un software, y luego hay que exponerlo ante un tribunal que te hace preguntas. La verdad es que todos los trabajos suelen ser originales, no conozco a nadie que haya copiado. 
Puse el repositorio porque de algunos trabajos se puede aprender, por ejemplo cómo de rentable es la fotovoltaica, cómo diseñar el control de un convertidor, etc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

Aquí estamos cansados de que vengan a pedir trabajos prácticos resueltos , tesis e ideas sobre cual , cómo y dónde . . . 

Es por ese motivo que se generaron Normas de Participación para evitarlos.

Ayuda si se da , pero papita masticada en la boca , no.


----------



## el_patriarca (May 10, 2018)

Por mi parte estoy de acuerdo con el dr. Zoidberg en que los proyectos de grado realizados en universidades públicas deben o deberían ser publicados y compartidos AL MENOS en los países donde han sido producidos. 

Mi proyecto para titularme está ahí en la biblioteca de la universidad. Es requisito obligatorio dejar dos copias impresas y una en digital.


----------

